# Where is everybody?



## Brucio (20 Sep 2007)

What's happening?
I've checked the Scrollsaw section every day, and there's been no new posts for almost a week.
Is everybody too busy making ornaments for Christmas?
Bruce


----------



## keithhickson (20 Sep 2007)

I know it's spooky, people aren't logging on and checking their PMs even. It's strange seeing your name day after day as the last poster........It's not me honest I bathe regular each month if I need it or not :lol:


----------



## keithhickson (20 Sep 2007)

Oh by the way I got the Delta off eBay, it's a bit pitted on the table but I've had a play and it works just fine. Not a bad deal at £50 (his reserve price) and no postage as we diverted via his place last night which only took us 5 miles out of our way on our regular journey home.
Thanks again for the input re the SIP, there was a write up on it in one of the magazines this month.


----------



## Gill (20 Sep 2007)

I'm here  .

I haven't done much scrolling over the last couple of days but I'm hoping to post something about my chess project soon. Sadly, it'll include an element of 'lessons learned'. Suffice it to say that low-tack masking tape is too tacky for chess board construction  .

I've been wondering for some time why hardly anyone else is posting details of their work here. Surely I'm not the only active scroller on the forum! Come on guys, don't be shy.

You got your saw, Keith! Great news  . You should enjoy it and I'm looking forward to seeing your skills develop. Incidentally, which mag has the SIP review and who wrote it?

Gill


----------



## Taffy Turner (20 Sep 2007)

The cricket season ends this weekend, so this means I will shortly be dusting down my saw after a summer of inactivity and getting back to it.

Obviously I will be keeping you all informed of my activities!  

Gary


----------



## keithhickson (20 Sep 2007)

Gill I'll look it up when I get home, good luck with the rest of the chess project, did you get my PM re the board??


----------



## StevieB (20 Sep 2007)

Gill wrote:



> I've been wondering for some time why hardly anyone else is posting details of their work here. Surely I'm not the only active scroller on the forum! Come on guys, don't be shy.



Trust me on this, you really wouldn't want to see my first attempts at compound cutting 8-[  

Imagine Salvadore Dali drawing a chess piece - a delicate form in three dimensions then twisted around its central point and you will have something like the piece I produced over the weekend. In part I think due to a slightly out of square table alignment and in part to what I term 'blade lag' whereby the bottom of the blade cuts slower than the top on thick timbers so that a tapered rather than a parallel cut ensues. This is in part to my technique I am sure and in part due to too fine a blade being used (it was all I had, have ordered some more FD blades though). Anyhow, a combination of all those leaves me with something I wouldnt want to share with you all!

Steve.


----------



## Gill (20 Sep 2007)

Keith - you've got mail  .

Steve - Tell you what, I'll show you mine if you show me yours :lol: ! Actually, I'll show you mine anyway. My chess board has not gone according to plan but I'm still going to post a piccy of it when it's finished. Perhaps it'll help others to avoid the mistakes I made and I might learn something from comments that other people make.

It would be dreadful if this board was just somewhere to brag about how well we're all doing. Let's have a laugh at each others disasters as well as celebrating our successes. It'll do us all a power of good in terms of humility. Even after all these years I still sometimes put a blade in upside down . Actually, the other week I put one in back to front, which is even worse :lol: .

Gill


----------



## JackL (20 Sep 2007)

Gill wrote:


> Actually, the other week I put one in back to front, which is even worse


  I did exactly the same thing this week Gill with a metal cutting blade. By the time I'd stopped cursing because the blade wouldn't start cutting, I'd actually worn it through from the back.
I put it down to the fact that I need to make an urgent return visit to Specsavers - plus the fact that I'm a gereatric silly person! :roll:


----------



## chrispuzzle (20 Sep 2007)

I had a blade upside down last time I was demonstrating the Meccano fretsaw. The light thin wood I use for that is hard enough to control at the best of times, it was bouncing around everywhere and producing tear-out on the picture. Why I didn't realise what was wrong immediatley I have no idea, it was blindingly obvious...


----------



## Brucio (20 Sep 2007)

I did the same thing two weeks ago-put a blade in upside down.
It still cut, but of course, I was having to force the wood down.
Took me a day to realise what was wrong.
I was so embarrassed, I didn't want to say anything...
Where is the SIP review?
Bruce


----------



## denbar (20 Sep 2007)

Hi everyone, I have spent a while in the wings, So I have decided to post a picture of my last picture I made. I have created a blog, denbars blog, hopefully you will find it there. Any comments , good or bad appreciated. Regards Dennis


----------



## DaveL (23 Sep 2007)

Hi Dennis,

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Toni Burghout (25 Sep 2007)

Sorry for not posting more and I really will try to correct that since I believe this is a great place to have an interest in scrolling. 

Sue and I have been busy this past summer with other things that took us away from the forums, but with the kids back in school and computers working correctly again (that was a huge pain in the ass) I am pleased to be back posting on my favorite forums and of course drawing.

We have finished a couple new designs, primarily in the Simply Words Collection, but in no time, Sue should have up some of her new work ... she's been focusing on birds and water fowl lately. 

We have done a couple more "controversial" projects which we've kept off the site or forums for now, but they may make a debut soon too.

Take care
Toni


----------



## Intarsiaplans (29 Sep 2007)

I've been doing nothing actually the last three weeks....had to sit still and do nothing.
I tripped and had to catch my fall with my right hand and it's a bit hurting a lot the last few weeks so i am resting and watching the show.....Nothing is broken though....Otherwise i have to sit still a lot longer

Is very boring...doing nothing and watch tv....very boring.

Danny


----------



## Gill (29 Sep 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that, Danny. I hope you make a swift recovery.

Gill


----------



## chrispuzzle (29 Sep 2007)

Sounds like you're doing the right thing, Danny, boring though it may be. I hate those sorts of injuries. Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Brucio (29 Sep 2007)

Sorry to hear about your injury, Danny.
It must be murder, not being able to do anything...
You keep thinking, "If I don't get on the saw, all the blades will have rusted away; all my wood will have bent and split; all the glue will have gone hard..."
What you need is one of Dr. Crusher's healing gadgets...
Get well soon.
Bruce


----------

